
Ten things people want to know about Python – Python Wiki - uehtesham90
https://wiki.python.org/moin/Ten%20things%20people%20want%20to%20know%20about%20Python
======
alialkhatib
I'm not sure why this is here. I don't see any recent substantive changes on
the RecentChanges page[0], and there's nothing on the page really indicating
why this is HN-worthy. Unless this is supposed to be illustrative of questions
in desperate need of revisions...

0:
[https://wiki.python.org/moin/RecentChanges](https://wiki.python.org/moin/RecentChanges)

